# Masterpiece Theatre: Part Eight - Vaughan Williams' Job



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Masterpiece Theatre: Part Eight - Vaughan Williams' _Job_


















Vaughan Williams wrote only one work that he called a ballet -- Old King Cole (1923) -- but turned out several masques, including Job, which is really a ballet. While it is not a repertory item with the world's ballet companies, it has received a fair measure of attention, especially in England.

The work is cast in nine scenes, with an epilogue (the last scene). The scenario is by Geoffrey Keynes and Gwendolyn Raverat, after William Blake's Illustrations of the Book of Job. Oddly, Vaughan Williams' own synopsis, which was printed in the music score, differs slightly from the one issued by Keynes. The composer's splits the fifth scene in two, thus accounting for nine scenes, whereas Keynes' scenario uses eight scenes. The story centers on Satan's menacing of Job, eventually provoking him to curse God. In the end, it is Satan, however, who is defeated, and Job, now humbled and stronger, triumphant.

The first scene, Introduction: "Pastoral Dance -- Satan's Appeal to God," features a gentle, serene opening, followed by the darker music of Satan. The next scene, "Satan's Triumphal Dance," begins menacingly and then presents a witty, diabolical dance, whose music augurs that in the colorful scherzo of Vaughan Williams' Symphony No. 9 (1958), both works featuring imaginative writing for the xylophone. "Minuet of Job's Sons and Their Wives" follows, an exotic and subdued piece, which exhibits deliciously atmospheric music, in large part from the oboe and winds.

"Job's Dream -- Dance of Plague, Pestilence, Famine and Battle" begins in a subdued, but ominous mood, then powerfully fulfills that wary feeling. "Dance of the Messengers" follows, which is largely subdued and again features imaginative writing for the winds. The ensuing scene, "Dance of Job's Comforters -- Job's Curse -- A Vision of Satan," features, as one might expect, a colorful mixture of music. The opening is witty and highlights the saxophone (if used, as a bass clarinet may be substituted), whose diabolically slithering notes perfectly depict the Comforters, who are really "three wily hypocrites."

The seventh scene, "Elihu's Dance of Youth and Beauty -- Pavane of the Sons of the Morning," begins with a lovely viola solo and later features an attractive dance of rather solemn character. The next scene, "Galliard of the Sons of Morning -- Altar Dance and Heavenly Pavane," is full of drama and color, from the hopeful opening to the more celestial and triumphant music thereafter. The last scene, "Epilogue," follows without break. It is serene and gently triumphant in mood, and recalls music from the opening scene: in both scenes Job sits contentedly with his wife, though he is noticeably older in the latter.

Job has been viewed as auguring the Symphony No. 4 (1931-1934), a violent and dramatic work of profound character. While there are stylistic similarities between the two compositions, Job features less anxiety and a greater sense of repose and serenity.

[Article taken from All Music Guide]

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

For me, not only one of RVW's greatest works, but one of the greatest works of the 20th Century. It's absolutely sublime from start to finish. What do you guys think of the work? Any favorite performances? My vote goes to three different recordings: Boult (EMI/Warner), Wordsworth (Collins Classics) and Hickox (EMI/Warner).


----------



## John Zito (Sep 11, 2021)

Very enjoyable. I'm not so familiar with the music of Vaughan Williams overall, but I gave _Job_ a try after a certain YouTube personality chatted about it, and it really hit the spot. I went with the Lloyd-Jones recording on Naxos, and I haven't felt compelled to seek out others.

Concert I'd go to in a heartbeat: _Job_ - intermission - Walton 1.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

John Zito said:


> Very enjoyable. I'm not so familiar with the music of Vaughan Williams overall, but I gave _Job_ a try after a certain YouTube personality chatted about it, and it really hit the spot. I went with the Lloyd-Jones recording on Naxos, and I haven't felt compelled to seek out others.
> 
> Concert I'd go to in a heartbeat: _Job_ - intermission - Walton 1.


You should most definitely seek out the Boult on Warner just to have in your in collection. It's coupled with the _Concerto for Two Pianos_, which, for me, is still the definitive performance of this work after all these years. They make excellent discmates!


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I enjoy Vaughan Williams greatly but this music, though I've tried often, is a swing and a miss for me. It is a wonderful composition, though, very different from most others he wrote.


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

Haven't given this one many listens. The last was from Handley with the LPO, so perhaps it is due for another visit. Halle has been on my radar recently, but Elder's set seems to get mixed reviews.

I seem to remember the Satan bits were the most theatrical, allowing the orchestra to let loose, contrasting with the rest of Job's story.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Xenophiliu said:


> Haven't given this one many listens. The last was from Handley with the LPO, so perhaps it is due for another visit. Halle has been on my radar recently, but Elder's set seems to get mixed reviews.
> 
> I seem to remember the Satan bits were the most theatrical, allowing the orchestra to let loose, contrasting with the rest of Job's story.


For me, the most moving performances of _Job_ I've heard are Boult (EMI), Wordsworth (Collins Classics) and Hickox (EMI). Check these out!


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

Neo Romanza said:


> For me, the most moving performances of _Job_ I've heard are Boult (EMI), Wordsworth (Collins Classics) and Hickox (EMI). Check these out!


It looks like Alto reissued Wordsworth's Job and remains cheap. I may check it out.


----------

